# Dilemma - Specialized Sirrus base model or cheap road bikes



## thebigdino (6 Jun 2009)

Hi there,

I have been unfortunate victim of bike theft last week after having my new specialized sirrus for only 2 days. It's settling into me the fact that I'll probably never see my kidnapped bike again so I've given up on hope of it's return.

Anyway, as I still need a bike in a few months when im going to be commuting in London, I need to buy another bike. I am having this dilemma now where i can't choose between a Sirrus or a road bike because after I rode on the Sirrus I kept feeling I wanted more of a drop position.

My budget at the moment is about 300 pounds - because Im a student. I have two road bike models in mind - the Vitus Razor Triple (Chain reaction cycles) and the Carrera Virtuoso (Halfrauds). Carrera Virtuoso is not so preferred because it just felt cheap and had cheap components on when i saw it.

*So my question is this - should I go for the Sirrus base model again, then convert it to a dropbar allez looking bike later when i have more money, or just buy the cheapish road bikes that are within my budget???

Also, what's would the performance difference be between a dropbar converted sirrus and a road bike like the allez? I mean...they would have similar geometry and similar road tyres (if converted)...hmmm?*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2009)

I converted my Sirrus Sports to dropped bar you don't get the same confidence in the braking, the sti levers to v brakes aint good. It will cost you more than just biting the bullet and buying a dropped bar bike. 


> I kept feeling I wanted more of a drop position


If you felt that way after just 2 days definitely go for a road bike.
Ive never ridden either of the bikes you've named but out of bikes under £400 c+ chose the Virtuso as the best but I can't find any specs on the Vitus though. According to chain reactions the vitus 2008 is a £600 bike reduced to £325 that should put it at a superior level 
Performance wise having converted my drops I found that my cruising average over long distances is what I really had to work to obtain with the flat bar, around a 1- 1.5mph improvement.


----------



## thebigdino (6 Jun 2009)

The vitus Razor looks very tempting in my opinion - but there is the problem of not being able to test it nor getting any reviews from the internet for it! I've emailed CRC so i'll probably get a reply next monday.

The vitus looks like it's got better components on it though..difficult to decide hmm..What'd you reckon the speed difference will be between the sirrus and a road bike, like the vitus? In the end..Im really looking to have speed, safety in commuting and maybe a bit of style as my choosing factors....

Do you know any other good road bikes at that price range?


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2009)

I can only go with my Sirrus (when it was flat) to my Bianchi (dropped), the latter cruises along about 1.5-2mph faster for the same or less effort.

I've no idea if the Giant still falls into that price range, it used to be a giant scr4 but its been rebadged as a defy. If any treks are in that range they are worth checking out too.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2009)

You only had the Sirrus for 2 days right? Don't see the point of buying another one, with a view to converting to drops. Just get a road bike if you want drops. Although I am not sure that just 2 days worth of riding it is long enough to establish that you kept feeling you wanted a more dropped position.


----------



## thebigdino (8 Jun 2009)

Ah HA! I found the specs of the Vitus Razor Triple. What do you guys think? This compared to the Carrera Virtuoso?


Fork 
Aluminium 1.1/8” Aheadset 

Headset 
TH industries n°28 1’’ 1/8 

Stem 
ITM racer alloy Black 

Handlebar 
Vitus ITM Road racing 300 

Grip 
EVA black 

Rear Derailleur 
Shimano 2200

Front Derailleur 
Shimano 2200 

Shifter 
Shimano Sora 8 Sp 

Brakes 
Vitus by Tektro, dual pivot with adjustable pads 

Bottom Bracket 
Truvativ square axle 

Crankset 
Truvativ ISOFLOw 28 x38 x48 

Cassette 
SRAM PG850 8 sp 12x26 

Chain 
Lg 8 Sp 

Rims 
Rigida Flyer Black 

Front Hub 
Joytech 

Rear Hub 
Joytech 

Tyre 
Michelin Dynamic 700x 23c black 

Pedals 
Composite – Toe Clips 

Saddle 
Vitus Sport 

Seatpost 
Alloy black 27.2 x350mm 

Total Weight 
9.97 Kg


----------



## mudslinger (10 Jun 2009)

I've been in a similar position & pondered the Sirrus vs cheap road bikes for about a month. In the end I decided on a road bike thinking that my 15 mile commute is pure road so it makes sense to get a roadie. I had the Vitus, Carrera Virtuso, Claud Butler, Criterium, Raleigh Airlite 200 on my shortlist. 

The Virtuso recently won the £400 bike test in Cycling Plus so is well received. Halfords have recently put up the price of the Virtuso by £50 to £380 so no doubt in a few months time it will be in their sale showing a massive reduction. £380 was a bit too much for me plus non of my local branches had it in stock.

I then ordered the Raleigh from Tredz at £312 but they emailed to say it wasn't in stock so I have now ordered the Vitus. Hopefully will get it in time for a blast at the weekend.

For this sort of money I'm not expecting great things but hopefully it should be good enough for my commute.


----------



## thebigdino (10 Jun 2009)

Oh Awesome! Please tell me what you think of the Vitus because im thinking of getting it now, now that Halfrauds raised their price 50 pounds as you said!

I'm just not quite 100% certain about the Vitus at the moment since there are absolutely no reviews on it! You'll probably be the first though! Tell me how it goes


----------



## Ivan Ardon (12 Jun 2009)

There's no way that the Vitus you've posted the spec for was ever worth £600, that's around the price of the far better Allez. It's about right at £325. 

You'll do well to change the tyres, the Dynamics are fast for a cheap tyre, but puncture very easily.


----------

